# Why does certain red meat once cooked have a liver taste as an end result and how can we get rid of



## azusena (Dec 8, 2011)

I have cooked beef stew, porkchops, flank steaks, & sirlion and it all end up tasting liver....YUK!  Why is that and How do I get rid of it?  I've slowed cook it and I had prepped it on high, low, medium flame and no such luck. I've used vinegar, wine (white & red), tons of onions, even garlic.  Nada!   Now, when put no efforts in caring for the liver taste its when it becomes perfect to the taste.  This is far and few occassion since I resigned from making red meat dishes.  I leave that job to some other family member to do. 

I love to master this and I come to you with ALL EARS. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

How odd.  Cooking on high vs. low heat really depends on the cut of meat itself.  For example, meat for stew would need to be seared on high heat and then once all the wet ingredients are added would need to cook for a long time on low heat.  Pork chops would need a relatively high heat.  It's hard to help you though without knowing what recipes and techniques you are using so if you could provide that we'd be able to help you.

I find meat that has very low fat content (like beef tenderloin) to have a bit of liver taste and prefer meats with higher fat content.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

A liver taste often results from meat which is less than fresh, or was improperly aged. 

Where do you buy your meat?
How do you handle it when it's still raw?
How long do you keep it?
How well do your refrigerator and freezer work?
What are their respective temperature settings?
BDL


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

boar_d_laze said:


> A liver taste often results from meat which is less than fresh, or was improperly aged.


Aren't there also some cuts that are closer to the liver and that taste more like liver than others? I believe I read this once on this very forum - not sure. I have also noticed some cuts tasting like liver a few times, and it was on steaks bought from a reputable source and cooked right away. I have never had that problem with rib-eye, but I've noticed it with other cuts (can't remember which unfortunately).


----------



## azusena (Dec 8, 2011)

I buy my meats at a local supermarket, either pathmark, shop n stop, and Costco.  Usually, when I buy red meat I store it right away in the Freezer. I separate the meats and store it in ziplock bags.   When ready to use I thaw it for a day at the bottom level.  Then prep for seasoning(salt, peppers, sofrito, onion and garlic powder). 
 

I do not leave the meat lingering around on the counter table before setting to cook.  I usually have it high flame to create that seared texture and lower it down to cook for a long while. 

It still has that liver taste.  Yuk!

It's interesting that you say, liver taste may be because of the meat not being fresh.  Unless the food stores are falsiying the information on the ticket I try to get the one that is furthest away from the expired date.


----------



## zoebisch (Apr 9, 2012)

Aside from the nuance of the freezing, storing, etc...you just might be incredibly sensitive to some of the aspects of the meat itself.  Perhaps iron?  Since the meats you list are not exclusively beef, I am going to say that you should look into that.  Does this happen when you have a meat dish out or at a friends?  The only other thing I would wonder is how long do you freeze your meats for typically prior to consumption?  Given that you rarely eat meat, I would suggest seeking out the best possible in your locale.


----------



## azusena (Dec 8, 2011)

I usually try to eat the meat the week I buy it.  I never have that liver taste problem when I eat red meat at a friends or resturant for that matter.  It just when I prep it.  Even my mothers red meat is better tasting than mine and I try to replica her technique but she puts the same thing as I do.  So Im at a lost.  Arghhh!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

What kind of pan are you using?


----------



## azusena (Dec 8, 2011)

Aluminum and also the iron cast.  Mostly, on the first.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Try a non aluminum pan.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Some cuts of meat usually muscle generally are stronger in taste and flavor. Also diet of the animal, if a cow eats corn all day which is not natural to it the beef will taste stronger, Maybe try organic beef.  Meat that has sat in blood for any length of time is basiclaly marinating in blood, and will be stronger in flavor. Age of cow also makes a difference older is stronger.


----------



## cookincrazy (Jul 26, 2012)

Do you happen to take medication for cholesterol?  My husband does and has the same complaint.  It does not matter what cut of beef I choose, he says it tastes like liver.  The only exception is my marinated T-bones that I grill over charcoal.


----------



## toshiko suisei (Sep 10, 2012)

In 2008, R. Wadhwani submitted his graduate thesis at the University of Utah on the the very subject of liver off-flavor in beef steak (Google: "Cause and prevention of liver off flavor" for the pdf).  Around page 22 of his thesis he presents his hypothesis that the liver off-flavor is a result of inefficient blood drainage from the beef carcass. Given that beef liver itself is saturated with hemoglobin/myoglobin giving it its very distinctive taste, and the fact that the liver (and other organ meat) is removed immediately upon slaughter thus sustaining the blood content, I see no fault with his hypothesis. My understanding is that the off-flavor is further heightened by prolonged storage, such as freezing; where the meat is practically marinating in its own blood.

Knowing what we do now of the practices in the big commercial beef producers/slaughterhouses, it's not surprising that the time needed to properly raise and process a cow is not a priority for them. To avoid this unpleasant taste in what you hope to be a nice steak dinner I suggest you do not purchase your beef from any of the mega grocery chains. I only occasionally indulge in a steak dinner -- because when I do it is fresh, USDA prime, local, grass-fed, and raised free of added hormones and antibiotics -- and yes, it costs more.


----------



## annf (Apr 25, 2014)

Aluminum pans might react and cast iron might hold in old flavor because most people don't wash them. Try stainless steel.

Since you complain about the taste in all kinds of meat, including pork, and not just the "livery" cuts of steak, my guess would be the type of oil you are using. I never use Canola, it tastes like fish when heated. Other oils have off-putting flavors, as well,when heated. If you use no oil at oil, that also may be the culprit.

Start with something like a NY strip, salt and pepper it and leave it for 15-20 minutes for the juices to start re-absorbing, and for the steak to come to room temperature. Heat the pan until it feels warm when you hover your hand about 3" from the surface, Put 2-3 Tablespoons of Butter (not margarine) in the pan. As soon as that's melted put the steak in. Let it sit for 5-7 minutes, then flip it over and cook it for another 5 minutes (this is medium well-well). Take it out,put it on a plate, pour pan juices over it, and let it rest a few minutes before you cut into it.

I forgot, the pan should be on medium heat, and Rinse the steak and pat it dry.

Try to eat it with a salad with vinegarette to cut the fat a little.

If it doesn't taste like liver, it was your oil. If it still tastes like liver, ya got me.

I use mostly butter, olive oil (Filippo-Berio), or grape seed oil for frying.

Good luck!


----------



## momsv (Oct 25, 2014)

I worked in a slaughter house and that liver flavor comes from leaving the digestive system in the cow to long.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

I hear your frustration Azusena!

Since you are ALL EARS then here you go...

When I first read your top post I immediately thought you had a medical condition that is causing this taste in your mouth.  You kind of eliminated that possibility when you mentioned that other peoples cooking does not cause the same effect as when you do it.  Assuming it's not a psychosomatic condition (you're making up the symptoms for yourself) then obviously it's something in your environment.

I like Toshiko's input that excessive blood may be causing this problem combined with BDL's insight on the fridge not being cold enough which could be causing excessive blood leakage from the muscle tissue.  In that vein of thought, I would propose that you Kosherize your meat before cooking (not a religious reference) but to salt your meat using kosher salt. Meaning to place a large quantity of Kosher (or pickling) salt crystals on each surface of the meat and let it stand in the fridge for 30 to 60 min.  Don't use table salt because it will dissolve too quickly and completely. The purpose is that salt crystals that remain on the surface will draw out the blood and serum from the meat.  Rinse under cold running water and pat dry before cooking. This technique makes for very tasty steak!

Good luck!

Luc H.


----------



## edward wysocki (Aug 16, 2015)

The reason your meat may have a liver taste is because the animal was not bleed out properly.....faster and cheaper to not bleed the animal....also makes meat heavier so they get more $$$$ that way. Ever have a ham with water added? Cook it down and it shrivels to half it's size.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Edward Wysocki said:


> The reason your meat may have a liver taste is because the animal was not bleed out properly.....faster and cheaper to not bleed the animal....also makes meat heavier so they get more $$$$ that way. Ever have a ham with water added? Cook it down and it shrivels to half it's size.


Yeah, what? No USDA inspector would allow slaughter where the animal isn't bled out properly. Also, if there was blood left in the meat it would spoil WAAAY faster, and the meat would most likely be speckled with blood....and it would be obvious to the person who is cooking it that there is blood in it.

Don't confuse the liquid inside meat and/or the cryovac bag with blood--certainly not the case.

I'm not sure what you are talking about. Are you really under the impression that animals aren't bled so that they weigh more?

I'd like to see some sources on this, I don't believe you.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

There are no more USDA inspectors. They were phased out by the government and meat packers were all put on self inspection.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Old thread but the update by @ED BUCHANAN is not surprising at all.

Not the only us.gov consumer protection agency that was shut down in the last 6 years.

WHERE is all the money going?

mimi


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> There are no more USDA inspectors. They were phased out by the government and meat packers were all put on self inspection.


 Hello Ed,

Can you show me where all meat inspectors were put out of work and replaced by self inspection? I was aware that this had happened with the Poultry inspectors, But it looks as if beef and pork still have mandatory USDA inspectors.

thanks,
Dan


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I just recently visited a local small slaughterhouse/processing facility (pork and beef) and they absolutely had a mandated USDA inspector there. I'm pretty sure the plant has to pay his salary, but that is nothing new. 

Dunno about poultry, this topic is about beef. 

Again, my assertion that the "liver" taste coming from blood left in the meat stands. Improper or NO bleeding of the animal is rare. Not saying it never happens, but its in no way common. Isolated cases, sure. But not consistent liver taste. 

Again, I'd like to see some sources about not bleeding animals and such. Still don't buy it.


----------



## mrknowitall (Nov 8, 2015)

FDA... RU kidding...What FDA?

there is no money in the FDA for Food inspection.

Let's get real... the consensus seems to be BAD MEAT.. the stores that sell it should be Fined! Let them sue the FDA and Processors for Meat that is not right!


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Call your local slaughter house and you'll find that they cannot operate without a USDA meat inspector on premise.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

MrKnowItAll said:


> FDA... RU kidding...What FDA?
> 
> there is no money in the FDA for Food inspection.
> 
> Let's get real... the consensus seems to be BAD MEAT.. the stores that sell it should be Fined! Let them sue the FDA and Processors for Meat that is not right!


Again, it is the USDA that inspects slaughter at processing plants. The FDA (at least as far as I know) has nothing to do with that aspect of food safety.

I've yet to see any documentation that USDA inspection isn't happening at beef/pork slaughter houses. This notion of not bleeding the animal is completely false. Not bleeding the animal would lead to not only bad taste but fast spoiling and obvious signs of blood in the meat.

There, of course, will be some times when improper bleeding and/or slaughtering takes place, but these are isolated cases and wouldn't lead to a blanket "liver taste" in all the meat the OP tastes.

I suspect the aluminum pan and extended cooking time is to blame--the "metallic" taint of a reactive pan could easily be confused for a metallic/livery taste in the finished product.

Again, if anyone wants to back up what they are saying with FACTS I'd be happy to see that, but for posterity's sake I think we need to make sure false information doesn't get out. There absolutely has to be a USDA inspector (by law) at a commercial slaughterhouse.

And again, the FDA and the USDA are separate entities.


----------



## betty squyres (Jul 1, 2016)

I've been eating Grass-Fed, Grass-Finished Beef for almost 2 years & love it.  Recently purchased Grass-Fed Top Sirloin & Ground Beef from Walmart that was GF, GF - I checked online after purchasing.

I have cooked the Top Sirloin Twice and each time, the meat tastes like Liver which I do not like.  To eat the meat, I have to cover it with BBQ sauce or mustard, etc.

I tried to find the brand on Walmart online but can't find it.  I know the brand starts with an "M"

-Most comments above are all about inspections + they are older comments - I just want to know why the meat I paid more for is tasting like Liver.


----------



## betty squyres (Jul 1, 2016)

I forgot, I purchased the meat from Brookshire's grocery not Walmart - but can't find it online there either.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Brookshire Brothers in Texas?

mimi


----------



## betty squyres (Jul 1, 2016)

Brookshire's Grocery, AR & LA


----------



## betty squyres (Jul 1, 2016)

Betty Squyres said:


> Brookshire's Grocery, AR & LA


I do not know if kin to the ones in TX or not.


----------



## betty squyres (Jul 1, 2016)

I found out that the beef I purchased is  Musillami meats.

My sister continues to buy this brand because she charcoal grills hers therefore removing any liver taste.

Personally, I want a steak that tastes like steak & not liver -any way I cook it.


----------



## betty squyres (Jul 1, 2016)

I sent the company my complaint and rec'd a reply saying that  the liver taste was probably caused by what the cows eat at various times of the year.  When they eat, causes a different taste in the meat.  -  

HONESTLY, I can't believe that what the cows eat is going to make the meat taste like Liver.  As I stated previously, I have eaten 100% grass-fed beef for 2 yrs or more & none as ever tasted like Liver.

Supposedly, they will be refunding my money - but we will see.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Maybe you overcooked your meat.  Real well done meat can taste like that


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

https://sandhillfarmsarah.wordpress.com/2013/04/13/potential-causes-of-bad-taste-in-meat

mimi


----------



## betty squyres (Jul 1, 2016)

I've cooked meat well-done before & it never tasted like liver.  I hate liver & even when young, I could tell that mom had put a little piece of liver in her veggie soup.

So no, this meat was not over-cooked.  But thanks.


----------



## betty squyres (Jul 1, 2016)

flipflopgirl said:


> https://sandhillfarmsarah.wordpress.com/2013/04/13/potential-causes-of-bad-taste-in-meat
> 
> mimi


Thanks for this link. The liver taste is coming from cows (beef)f and is always moist so that is not the problem.

Plus my sister tasted the same thing - different package of steak. The first time she cooked this brand steak, she charcoal grilled it & didn't taste it - so that goes with one of the comments on that website - use a lot of spices/herbs.

I think the problem comes from

*#4. Tainted or spoiled meat or #5. * A*nimals can eat bad tasting plant*

*For whatever reason - I bought steaks so I could have a good steak & not a meat that tasted like liver..*


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Betty Squyres said:


> I've been eating Grass-Fed, Grass-Finished Beef for almost 2 years & love it. Recently purchased Grass-Fed Top Sirloin & Ground Beef from Walmart that was GF, GF - I checked online after purchasing.
> 
> I have cooked the Top Sirloin Twice and each time, the meat tastes like Liver which I do not like. To eat the meat, I have to cover it with BBQ sauce or mustard, etc.
> 
> ...





Betty Squyres said:


> I sent the company my complaint and rec'd a reply saying that the liver taste was probably caused by what the cows eat at various times of the year. When they eat, causes a different taste in the meat. -
> 
> HONESTLY, I can't believe that what the cows eat is going to make the meat taste like Liver. As I stated previously, I have eaten 100% grass-fed beef for 2 yrs or more & none as ever tasted like Liver.
> 
> Supposedly, they will be refunding my money - but we will see.


 Hello Betty,

My experience with beef and pork is that the feed can have a drastic effect on variation in taste. Until I started finding some nice local farms, I too ate grass fed beef from the stores. Any store from Whole Foods, European Markets and others. All of their grass fed beef tasted very similar. Since we moved out in the country, we've got three friends that have cattle farms. They each use slightly different practices and feed. Two of them are nice farms, very similar to each other and produce beef that is distinctively different/better than Whole Foods and the others. The other, is an even more exceptional farm. They don't adhere to any government standards, of organic labeling, because as they say...why we lower our standards to meet the governments definition? They start by treating their soil, that grow more nutrient plants, which then gains as more nutritional feed for the cattle. They're even a step above the other farms, a nice step indeed.

Back to the feed for animals. I would say feed is one of the most determining factors of the flavor in things such as beef and pork...but also game. Heck, even tomatoes and other produce will taste different if it's grown in nutrient soil, different conditions produce flavor differences as well. Grapes, olives, tomatoes...all from different regions, soils, etc. If todays farmers can grow store bought cucumbers, tomatoes, potatoes,etc to be tastless as ever, despite variety...the feedlots have certainly done something similar with our beef, pork, etc. Raw milk is the same, spring and fall honey also the same...it's the feed, or more accurate...it is the soil, then the feed, then the flower, the fruit, the grass, the grazing animal.

Okay, with all that...there are certainly various things that can also give an off flavor. I cannot taste what you taste...but my point is that feed can change the flavor. Sometimes we pick this flavor difference out as bad...sometimes it's just so different we aren't accustomed to it. If you have some beef left, try grinding it and making hamburgers...it may be more palatable for you at first.

For those who have never had Berkshire or Mangalica pigs...I can assure you some will approve and some will think it's such a foreign flavor they detest it. Today Berkshire, and heritage breeds, are becoming more popular. With this we get better access to the meat, but we also have farms putting out Berkshire hogs that are inferior in flavor and don't really even compare. The difference...the feed and the life the pig leads. To say we are what we eat is an understatement, it is the truth.


----------



## betty squyres (Jul 1, 2016)

The meat is sold by StraussBrands - who I contacted - by email.

Why the meat tasted like Liver - their reply ". . .the liver taste is most likely being caused by a high level of Iron in the meat. We do see this occasionally depending on the time of the year and Drought / Rain conditions. With the natural way these cattle are raised you can get some variation in the flavor of the meat vs a traditional beef that is always going to have the same diet. . ."

They refunded me the cost.

**************************

Just a note from my experience the last 2 years in purchasing 100% Grass Fed beef - I have not had this type problem before.

Therefore I will go back to buying directly from a farm/ranch that sells 100% Grass-Fed (Grass-Fed & Grass-Finished).


----------



## barnardm71 (Oct 30, 2016)

Betty Squyres said:


> I do not know if kin to the ones in TX or not.


They actually are... sort of. This excerpt comes straight from their Wikipedia entry:


> "The company was founded in 1928 by Wood T. and Louise Brookshire, when they opened their first 25 x 100-foot (30 m) store on Tyler's downtown square. Brookshire's was originally part of the Brookshire Brothers chain, which was founded seven years earlier in Lufkin, Texas. The companies split in 1939, when Wood T. Brookshire took control of the Tyler-area stores in exchange for his share in the Brookshire Brothers partnership.[sup][1][/sup] The companies are no longer related except by name."


I know this isn't really pertinent to your question, but I just thought it was mildly interesting...especially if you live in the area. The more you know...


----------



## betty squyres (Jul 1, 2016)

Thank you for your post.  This is great to know and I feel will be helpful to any others.

As for me, I receive a refund check from the company but do not plan to buy any other meat from them.


----------

